# Request advice for moisture problem.



## EndTheFederalReserveScam (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi I was just wondering If any off-griders/prepers/homesteaders out there had dealt with chronically high moisture levels in their BOL or non-electric homestead and could maybe give me a few pointers. It is quite a problem to control humidity in the spring/summer without centralized HVAC and not enough juice to run a dehumidifier. I have insulated all areas that condensation was forming on which has helped a little but not anywhere near enough. The only advice the local Amish could give me is to increase ventilation which I am trying but is very difficult due to the nature of the structure (earth bermed home). I am sick of mold growing over everything and lying down to go to sleep at night and the sheets and pillow feel wet. Thanks in advance! I look forward to hearing your thoughts!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

You need to have a good vapor barrier, like plastic, this will keep the moisture from coming in through the floor, ceiling and walls. A small solar powered fan running continuously will help dry out the air too. Also outside air needs to added once your vapor barrier is in place. Typical house has a lot of leakage through doors and windows.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

A wood burning stove generally works quickly to remove moisture and if allowed to burn for only a short time not overheat the space.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

you can try a open container of salt or borax in every room. Both have the ability to draw moisture outta the air somewhat...and of course they dont go bad. I keep one borax in the bathroom and laundry and just smash the chunks now and then. I noticed when I was putting my salt stores in a bucket from the little cardboard one pound containers they come in..even unopened the paperboard sides were showing dampness and the salt was getting chunky...and that closet has No mold at all...the only closet without mold. And its a cheap low cost low tech way to help. good luck


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Building an air circulating tube system with a solar air dryer on the intake could work, but we need more information on your climate etc. any kind of solar air heating box will help to dry the air, but it sounds like you may have issues with construction methods. More detailed questions will lead to more detailed answers.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Along the lines of what Hooch was mentioning, a dessicant of sorts may work.

I'll have to find the brand name, but there's a couple mfgr's of kitty litter who's composition is that of dessicant and is a cheap option.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Humidity in an earth sheltered structure is always a challenge. Get a cheap humidity gauge from wally world. Try to get some natural air circulation through your structure and see if that helps. remeber hot air rises. If you have moisture forming on the walls. It could be seeping through, or it could be just condensating from the ambiant air in the structure, or both. So:

If it's seeping through You'll have to find the source and stop it or isolate it.

Condensation may be easier to deal with. When the ambiant temp of the wall is lower then the dew point of the air, you'll get condesation (dew). This can get pretty bad. so the solution is keeping the dew point above the temp of the walls. it's much easier to get the moisture out when it's suspended in the air then pooling from forming on surfaces. The walls of the bermed portion of the structure could be fairly cool, more so if there's no insulation on the outside of the walls. We expell alot of moisture when we breathe, not a problem in a conventional home, But could be in an earth-bermed because it's so tight.

Try opening something high up and providing for air intake lower down to get a natural convective circulation. Find a way to calculate and record the dewpoint, air temp, and wall temp (meters that do this are made by Kestrel).

Usually the probelm is not so severe during the winter because heating raises the dewpoint. In fact the extra humidity makes the space more comfortable.

Try it. PM for more details


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Water always wins, no if ands or buts, water always wins.

Gotta find someway to manage the water.

In the residence, you have to increase air circulation. Look to take advantage of natural exterior air flow to DRAW air through circulation. It is always difficult to push air, much easier to pull air.


----------



## lickit (Oct 6, 2011)

*there are many things that are "hydroscopic",*

meaning that they soak up moisture out of the air. Some of them are fairly cheap, like kitty litter, busted up corncobs, sawdust, etc. they have to be suspended for best use ,in some sort of "flow thru" container, and they have to be changed out fairly frequently, too.


----------



## EndTheFederalReserveScam (Oct 6, 2011)

boomer said:


> A wood burning stove generally works quickly to remove moisture and if allowed to burn for only a short time not overheat the space.


Thanks! I was thinking about that but I didn't know if it would work in the summer due to the fact that lots of moist air would be brought in by the draft. I will try it. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## EndTheFederalReserveScam (Oct 6, 2011)

RevWC said:


> You need to have a good vapor barrier, like plastic, this will keep the moisture from coming in through the floor, ceiling and walls. A small solar powered fan running continuously will help dry out the air too. Also outside air needs to added once your vapor barrier is in place. Typical house has a lot of leakage through doors and windows.


Thanks for your reply! I water waterproofed The whole thing and have 1 solar fan and am thinking of adding another.


----------



## EndTheFederalReserveScam (Oct 6, 2011)

Hooch said:


> you can try a open container of salt or borax in every room. Both have the ability to draw moisture outta the air somewhat...and of course they dont go bad. I keep one borax in the bathroom and laundry and just smash the chunks now and then. I noticed when I was putting my salt stores in a bucket from the little cardboard one pound containers they come in..even unopened the paperboard sides were showing dampness and the salt was getting chunky...and that closet has No mold at all...the only closet without mold. And its a cheap low cost low tech way to help. good luck


Thanks for your reply! I will check out the borax. I have bought a very large quantity of silica gel that can be reactivated via heat.


----------



## EndTheFederalReserveScam (Oct 6, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> Building an air circulating tube system with a solar air dryer on the intake could work, but we need more information on your climate etc. any kind of solar air heating box will help to dry the air, but it sounds like you may have issues with construction methods. More detailed questions will lead to more detailed answers.


Thanks for your thoughts. I already have a solar water heater so why not add a solar air dryer!


----------



## EndTheFederalReserveScam (Oct 6, 2011)

bczoom said:


> Along the lines of what Hooch was mentioning, a dessicant of sorts may work.
> 
> I'll have to find the brand name, but there's a couple mfgr's of kitty litter who's composition is that of dessicant and is a cheap option.


Thanks I will check that out!!


----------



## EndTheFederalReserveScam (Oct 6, 2011)

Domeguy said:


> Humidity in an earth sheltered structure is always a challenge. Get a cheap humidity gauge from wally world. Try to get some natural air circulation through your structure and see if that helps. remeber hot air rises. If you have moisture forming on the walls. It could be seeping through, or it could be just condensating from the ambiant air in the structure, or both. So:
> 
> If it's seeping through You'll have to find the source and stop it or isolate it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply! The problem now is not seepage or condensation, its just like the dang place wants to be humid maybe residual moisture. In the winter humidity is like 25%


----------



## EndTheFederalReserveScam (Oct 6, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Water always wins, no if ands or buts, water always wins.
> 
> Gotta find someway to manage the water.
> 
> In the residence, you have to increase air circulation. Look to take advantage of natural exterior air flow to DRAW air through circulation. It is always difficult to push air, much easier to pull air.


Thanks for your reply. You are correct, water is a very powerful force. Maybe the solar fan I have needs to be adjusted so that it pulls instead of pushes.


----------



## EndTheFederalReserveScam (Oct 6, 2011)

lickit said:


> meaning that they soak up moisture out of the air. Some of them are fairly cheap, like kitty litter, busted up corncobs, sawdust, etc. they have to be suspended for best use ,in some sort of "flow thru" container, and they have to be changed out fairly frequently, too.


You know I remember reading, in mother earth news, I think, that clay will absorb moisture in the summer if the humidity is high and release it in winter if the humidity is low. Any thoughts? Thanks for your reply!


----------

